

Vizeddit: Visualization of Reddit - winanga
http://ajaxian.com/archives/vizeddit-visualization-of-reddit

======
jacoblyles
It would be cooler if it could go further back in time and give you the meta-
story of reddit. As is, it's as equally interesting or boring as reddit.

